# Who in their right mind would drive UberX?



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

I get if you drive friday and Saturday late night wasted drunks you can make decent $$ but any other time It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.50…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor… actually worse. Slaves didn’t have to pay their master… the least Uber can do is let us work for free and not charge us 🫠


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

No one forced you to take a low paying trip to the middle of nowhere… so who’s fault is that?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You are a rookie and don't know the tricks.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> No one forced you to take a low paying trip to the middle of nowhere… so who’s fault is that?


It is completely my fault I didn’t get a good look at mileage and clicked by accident but wasn’t getting any XL so said **** it…. I’m not complaining I’m sincerely asking who would ever drive UberX other then drunks on weekends?


----------



## Lazy River (7 mo ago)

If you want to make decent money you have to cherry pick rides. Short trips with good payout are ideal. You also need to do a high volume of rides to cover expenses and then turn a decent profit. Only drive when it's busy.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Lazy River said:


> If you want to make decent money you have to cherry pick rides. Short trips with good payout are ideal. You also need to do a high volume of rides to cover expenses and then turn a decent profit. Only drive when it's busy.


Right so drunks on weekends or rush hour lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberSux25 said:


> I get if you drive friday and Saturday late night wasted drunks you can make decent $$ but any other time It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.50…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor… actually worse. Slaves didn’t have to pay their master… the least Uber can do is let us work for free and not charge us 🫠


This is very market dependent. Some places have strong surges and great quests. If you combine these 2 and are in the right place. You can be in the 100k club if you are willing to bust your ass.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> It is completely my fault I didn’t get a good look at mileage and clicked by accident but wasn’t getting any XL so said **** it…. I’m not complaining I’m sincerely asking who would ever drive UberX other then drunks on weekends?


I drive XL as well , the better question would be , who takes an X ride with an XL vehicle , you have a lot to learn🤷‍♂️.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> I drive XL as well , the better question would be , who takes an X ride with an XL vehicle , you have a lot to learn🤷‍♂️.
> View attachment 684303


It’s my paid off beater with 230,000 miles I just did it for fun…. Plus the guy had really good shrooms so it worked out….Would never be gullible enough to think you can actually make money on UberX…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lazy River said:


> Short trips with good payout are ideal.


Sounds like a plan. Where do you find those rides?


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> I get if you drive friday and Saturday late night wasted drunks you can make decent $$ but any other time It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.50…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor… actually worse. Slaves didn’t have to pay their master… the least Uber can do is let us work for free and not charge us 🫠


In the passenger's mind, what truly qualifies as an XL? Uber qualifies my car as an XL because it has 7 seatbelts. But it is not an XL. Not when I go to pick up a pax who thought they ordered XL (I only had X checked) and they have 3 people, several pieces of luggage, and a wheelchair.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberSux25 said:


> I get if you drive friday and Saturday late night wasted drunks you can make decent $$ but any other time It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.50…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor… actually worse. Slaves didn’t have to pay their master… the least Uber can do is let us work for free and not charge us 🫠


Can I ask you what made you use the 65 cents as a basis for your miles? What exactly do you think that $0.65 includes?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This is very market dependent. Some places have strong surges and great quests. If you combine these 2 and are in the right place. You can be in the 100k club if you are willing to bust your ass.


yep


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberSux25 said:


> I get if you drive friday and Saturday late night wasted drunks you can make decent $$ but any other time It’s absolute garbage. I have a real job but do Uber XL sometimes when I’m bored. Did a UberX ride yesterday out of boredom. 21 miles and they paid me $12.50…. This does not count the 8 miles I had to drive back to civilization to hope for another ride…. So not counting the empty miles it still cost me $13.85…(.65 X 21)…. So I paid $1 to make uber $10 (they charged customer $22)….literal slave labor… actually worse. Slaves didn’t have to pay their master… the least Uber can do is let us work for free and not charge us 🫠


In most areas Uber X is RIDESHARE, meaning they only pay in one direction and only worth it if one was going that way anyway. It is worth it to some who work in an area that one has volume of trips and drives back over their own tracks a lot.

In my market Uber X pays both ways like a taxi, not ridesharing.

As long as one makes more on the meter, including tips, than one has in ridesharing odometer miles, then it's worth it as it's sustainable.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> I’m sincerely asking who would ever drive UberX other then drunks on weekends?


Me 



Lazy River said:


> Only drive when it's busy.


Busy as in when you look at supply in addition to demand. Specifically, it's the relative imbalance of supply and demand and not just "busy".

Case in point: several years ago, I sat in a parking lot across the street from five bars and clubs at closing time and was online for 15 minutes with *zero* requests. Streets were crawling with drunks looking for their matched car.



UberSux25 said:


> Right so drunks on weekends or rush hour


Kinda, but there are other patterns that pay similar too. Event venues where the customer is filthy rich and is headed to a 1.7 million dollar home.



NorCalPhil said:


> People with shitty ideas should be ridiculed. Mercilessly in fact.


💯 - not sorry Trumpettes


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Since UFF X and XL offers are almost same and alot of requests are even better on X, 2 days ago X ping to ohare on base was offered to me for $50, hr latr ping to ohare with $10 bonus and $9 surge $52 on XL.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Can I ask you what made you use the 65 cents as a basis for your miles? What exactly do you think that $0.65 includes?


Gas, insurance, depreciation of vehicle, oil changes, tires, axels, brakes, rotors, AC compressor/condenser, tire rods, shocks…. It’s pretty close when you add all that up over the course of your 250,000 miles… that’s if you’re lucky and don’t need a transmission or head gaskets.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberSux25 said:


> Gas, insurance, depreciation of vehicle, oil changes, tires, axels, brakes, rotors, AC compressor/condenser, tire rods, shocks…. It’s pretty close when you add all that up over the course of your 250,000 miles… that’s if you’re lucky and don’t need a transmission or head gaskets.


What vehicle do you use, year and make please.

Do you have a car payment?

I guess what I'm asking is that $0.65 that you have figured out a completely encompassing figure for everything that is contributed to doing rideshare in your miles as you suggested? I mean everything.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess what I'm asking is that $0.65 that you have figured out a completely encompassing figure for everything that is contributed to doing rideshare in your miles as you suggested? I mean everything.


Federal bean counters have been saying that it's* all-inclusive* for decades via the business mileage deduction.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> I have a real job


I always chuckle and eye roll when I see or hear the phrase "real job" phrase deployed because the user of the phrase is never able to define it.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> What vehicle do you use, year and make please.
> 
> Do you have a car payment?
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is that $0.65 that you have figured out a completely encompassing figure for everything that is contributed to doing rideshare in your miles as you suggested? I mean everything.


2015 Toyota Sienna… I used to do the math from cradle to grave with my cabs and it’s pretty close to the governments estimate…. That was also when cars were way cheaper tho…. No payment so you would have to add in interest too…. Gas Alone costs .19 cents per mile based on 22 mpg… curious how anyone can drive a $15-$20,000 car for less than .40 cents per mile excluding gas. But would love to see your math.

the government is not in the business of giving away free money usually… even if you nickel and dime your way down to .50 cents a mile which is improbable… the ride would have cost me $10.50…. Meaning I got paid $2 for 25 minutes or roughly $4/hr


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> curious how anyone can drive a $15-$20,000 car for less than .40 cents per mile excluding gas. But would love to see your math.











So how do you make decent money doing this full-time?


Several riders have asked me this year (usually right after I enlighten them on typical driver compensation from Uber for a couple types of common rides and that I do this work full-time most weeks): So how do you make decent money doing this full-time? My answer typically includes the...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> So how do you make decent money doing this full-time?
> 
> 
> Several riders have asked me this year (usually right after I enlighten them on typical driver compensation from Uber for a couple types of common rides and that I do this work full-time most weeks): So how do you make decent money doing this full-time? My answer typically includes the...
> ...


Ya I believe that you can buy a 5K beater and drive drunks at night and make as much as a normal decent job if that’s what you wanna do…just funny that’s what Uber turned into… started as a black car service now they got beaters pulling up… I ain’t complaining, been great for business…. They’ve lost a ton of drivers in our market too


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> just funny that’s what Uber turned into… started as a black car service now they got beaters pulling up…


 Yeah, the whole black car bit was just early marketing, branding, and product positioning. UberX is where they make their bank and that's been their plan since *at least* 2010.



> Shortly after Graves was named as CEO, Uber introduced UberX - a ride-sharing service in its purest form, as the company now sought drivers to use their own vehicles to pick people up and drive them around - all under the Uber banner, and operating under Uber's rules of the road.











History of Uber: Timeline and Facts


Uber has had a heck of a ride during its first decade in business. Despite some growing pains, it's in a good position to shift into a higher gear.




www.thestreet.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> started as a black car service now they got beaters pulling up…


The very first car I used in spring of 2016: a 2007 Prius with 160k miles.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> So how do you make decent money doing this full-time?
> 
> 
> Several riders have asked me this year (usually right after I enlighten them on typical driver compensation from Uber for a couple types of common rides and that I do this work full-time most weeks): So how do you make decent money doing this full-time? My answer typically includes the...
> ...


Even so what kind of car are you gunna get for $5,000 in todays market… one you might squeeze 30,000 miles out of before serious maintenance ensues?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> Even so what kind of car are you gunna get for $5,000 in todays market…


In spring 2019, I bought a 2008 Ford Focus with 170k miles for $2400. Same car in same condition with same miles is about $2200 today. The only (small) problem is that it's only useful for UberX for one more year *in this market*.



https://www.kbb.com/ford/focus/2008/se-sedan-4d/?condition=good&intent=buy-used&mileage=170000&options=6485972%7Ctrue%7C2119590%7Cfalse%7C2119588%7Cfalse&pricetype=private-party&vehicleid=197124


----------

